# Cities of Haiti



## Hut_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

japanese001 said:


> Adventist President visits Haiti by Interamerica, on Flickr


That badly hno:


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice pics...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

international community should help them to rebuild the palace!!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Before rebuilt the palace there are people hungry and with no resources to live.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

海地海边建筑 by VPEA, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

brazilteen said:


> ^^ Before rebuilt the palace there are people hungry and with no resources to live.


but there are people that needs to work to feel like a person also. And the international comunity have enough money to rebuild a building and help hungry people, but the problem is that there's no willingness


if your house is destroyed, do not help at all, just help you to eat. It is better if they help you to rebuild your home and to find a job and have something to made


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Police graduation by United Nations Stabilization Mission In Haiti, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Labadee by parrotplay, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hope andy day oe of the projetcs for Hiti becomes true..

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.c...cion-post-sismo-en-haiti-reclaiming-heritage/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

33543117


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Houses by cracked & hooked, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates on Haiti....kay:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Red Cross base camp in Haiti. Photo by: Nicolás Sepúlveda by IFRC, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

LPA_AndrewPalau_Haiti-9369 by Andrew Palau Festivals, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

LPA_AndrewPalau_Haiti-0125 by Andrew Palau Festivals, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Dano school inauguration - Star of Hope, Haiti by Star of Hope International, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

LPA_AndrewPalau_Haiti-1168 by Andrew Palau Festivals, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

LPA_AndrewPalau_Haiti-0912 by Andrew Palau Festivals, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Time out for a phone call by tao9656, on Flickr


----------

